
The First Dapps Messenger? - kberey
https://status.im/
======
kberey
Hello everyone! Did you know that you can send erc20 tokens while sending
messages to your loveones? You can also send audio and images.

This is cool aye? Try Status!

Status is a secure messaging app, crypto wallet, and Web3 browser built with
state of the art technology.

Download the apps and add your erc project
[https://status.im/](https://status.im/)

------
Rishi2184
I said Toshi (testnet version) to you yesterday on status. But maybe I'm
wrong.

